# Need help with BIOS beeps [Resolved]



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

I have a Compaq Presario SR2002X with Phoenix Bios, the beeps sounds like 1-1-1-1, and I can't find any information on that :sigh: . 

P.S. Any help from anyone would be very appreciated.


----------



## sidech (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

4 Timer Not Operational Memory failure in the first 64 KB of memory, or Timer 1 on the baseboard is not functioning.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...s&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3254078&dlc=en&lang=en

maybe this will help too: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...s&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3254078&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Thanks, but I still don't really know what is causing the problem as I tried _most_ of the things on the list of that link you led me to, and I checked the beep codes and couldn't find anything that is 1-1-1-1. I would like to do this myself before I pay for professional help or some sort.

P.S. Sidech where did you find the information


> 4 Timer Not Operational Memory failure in the first 64 kb of memory, or timer 1 on the baseboard is not functioning.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Hello 408...Welcome to TSF! :wave:

In order to determine just waht these 'beep error codes' are, we need to know if you have recently changed _anything_ with your computer; such as, RAM: Motherboard:Hard DRive: CD/DVD, or even if you have added anything, also if you have refitted the system into a 'new' case.

When you post back with this information, we will be in a better position to help.

Kind Regards,


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Sorry, I knew I should have mentioned that I had put in a RAM card in my computer, but I am not new to this, 'cause I have done this thousands of times with other computers, and now this is the first time I am having a problem like this ;P.


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Oh, and also it's not a new RAM card, it's what came with the computer, I just took it out to check something, then put it back in.(I did it with both RAM cards)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

www.bioscentral.com
check you have seated the ram ok don't rely on the clips clicking over as it does not mean it is seated


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Ok, I just checked and made sure that the ram is seated in correctly, it seems to be a little wobbely, but I think it's suppose to be like that, and it's still beeping . . . . :sigh: Also that link you led me to, I think that site might help, but its forums are down I think >_<.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Hi 408,

Have you seated the RAM in firmly so that the two end retaining clip 'pop-up' and clip into the slots on the end of the RAM.


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

I tried a dozen times to get those clips to clip onto the end of the RAM, but I would only get one clip to clip on, and the other end I would have to push down hard, but I don't want to push it down hard enough to where it will break the RAM or something. But I'll try to get both clips to get on right. I'll post back in a bit to tell you how it goes.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Ok 408,

The best tack now is to remove the RAM stick/s and ensure that they are going into the slots the correct way....it is obvious that it is one-way; however, it has been known that they have been put in the wrong way round.

Line the notch on the RAM stick with the corresponding 'key hump' in the socket; then, firmly but carefully press down (with an even pressure) on the RAM stick until the retaining clips 'pop-up' into the end notches...if the clip does not 'pop-up', try clipping it in manually, and check that it is seated firmly in place, by giving it a gentle wriggle.

Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

it should be firm in the slot not wobbly


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Arrrg :upset: I am trying and still not getting in, also tried what you told me to do, maybe it's something else that's 'causing the problem :upset:. Well, I'm going to continue getting those RAM cards in correctly.

P.S. I am just thinking I should just go to Geek Squad or something and pay $$$$ which I really don't want to end up doing :sigh:.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

check there is no dirt in the slots
try the link again


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

What link? and there shouldn't be any dirt 'cause all I did was take out the RAM, then put it back in, but I'll check just in case.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Oh, yes, that link does work, it's just that its forum is down and I really cant find anything helpful(That I know of).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

your going in there to match up the beep error
on the upening page you find your bios and click on it and then match the code
http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/compaqbeep.htm


----------



## 408 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help with BIOS beeps*

Oh, heh, sorry for my stupidity.


----------

